# kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots



## Fraudanalyst (1 Dezember 2010)

webwatcher schrieb:


> dubiosere  Angebote natürlich per Vorkasse :wall:


Hier auch unter kookaboots.de

Die Preise der Chinesen sind recht moderat, um die 100 €. Originale "Ugg Australia" - Boots kosten aber um die 250-300 €. Das allein und die Tatsache, dass nur per Vorkasse geordert werden kann, sollte bei den interesseierten Kunden auf jeden Fall die Alarmglocken läuten lassen.

Leider kann ich noch keine Attachments hier hoch laden. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*



Fraudanalyst schrieb:


> ...kann ich noch keine Attachments hier hoch laden. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


Nach PN done:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*



Fraudanalyst schrieb:


> Kooka Boots
> 
> Chinesen


Chinesen kann ich hier nicht erkennen, wenn auch die Ware womöglich aus Shanghai kommen könnte. In den AGB steht folgendes:


> Es gilt Großbritannien Recht. Die Geltung von UN-Kaufrecht ist  ausgeschlossen.
> Erfüllungsort ist für Vollkaufleute, für juristische  Personen des öffentlichen Rechts und für Personen, die im Inland keinen  allgemeinen Gerichtsstand haben, das Gericht am Geschäftssitz von Kooka  Boots (HKS Tradenet).


HKS Tradenet? Was ist das? Tante Google offenbart da was türkisches und auch die Adresse im britischen Handelsregister von HKS Tradenet Ltd. ist die selbe:





> Kooka Boots (UK)
> Phoenix Distribution Park
> Heston, Middlesex, TW5.
> United Kingdom.





> HKS Tradenet Ltd (trading as Arts-Direct.com)
> 19-21 Phoenix Distribution Park,
> Phoenix Way,
> Heston,   Middlesex.
> TW5 9NB



Dort übrigens auch ein "Schwesterprojekt" unter arts-direct.com/contactus.p*p. Die Startseite zeigt hier übrigens wieder an den Bosporus:


			
				Arts-Direct.c** schrieb:
			
		

> *Hack Of  Turkey Illegal Attack - Since 2005 Â©*


 = Achtung Virenwarnung!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*

Hallo ich habe bei Kookaboots bestellt, und natürlich gezahlt. Aber die Schuhe kommen nicht an. Ich habe ein Trackingnummer von einer Seite bekommen auf der nur zur ersehen ist das die Schuhe am 30.11 in Germany ausgeliefert wurden. Ich komme bei keiner Telefonnummer durch... Was kann ich machen um entweder Geld oder Schuhe zu bekommen?


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen um entweder Geld oder  Schuhe zu bekommen?


Wahrscheinlich nichts oder den englischen  Anbieter in Shanghai danach fragen. Nicht schlecht wäre auch eine Strafanzeige gegen "unbekannt" wegen Warenbetrug, bei der StA München I (Referat 261).


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... Ich habe ein Trackingnummer von einer Seite bekommen auf der nur zur ersehen ist das die Schuhe am 30.11 in Germany ausgeliefert wurden...



Von wem stammt die Trackingnummer? Von einem bekannten und seriösen Unternehmen oder ist es eine Phantasienummer von kookaboots?

Übrigens, sich zu registrieren tut nicht weh aber erhöht die Übersichtlichkeit der Kommunikation exorbitant


----------



## BenTigger (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*



Hippo schrieb:


> Übrigens, sich zu registrieren tut nicht weh aber erhöht die Übersichtlichkeit der Kommunikation exorbitant


Stimmt, ist aber keine Pflicht in diesem Forum


----------



## Hippo (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*

Weiß ich, aber ein kleiner Hinweis kann nicht schaden, oder?
Es gibt ja hier Threads die fast nur aus Stammpostern und unregistrierten Gästen bestehen. Da wirds dann schon reichlich unübersichtlich.
LG Hippo


----------



## susi8 (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*

Hier sind wir wohl auf eine Seite gestoßen,die ihre Kunden auf eine charmante Art und Weise abzockt.Ich habe leider auch das Geld überwiesen und warte schon seit Anfang Dezember auf die Ware. Ein gewisser Wolfgang Schmidt vertröstet mich auch immer noch mit scheinheiligen Ausreden, jetzt habe ich ihn aufgefordert mein Geld zurück zu überweisen. Ich bin ja vielleicht gespannt, ob das klappt. Jedenfalls beantwortet er mir jede mail. Sauer ist man aber doch, vor allem weil ich so naiv war, dort zu bestellen.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*



susi8 schrieb:


> ...warte schon seit Anfang Dezember auf die  Ware...


Diesen Wolfgang Schmidt gibt es nicht und falls doch,  dann soll er die Unterlassung seiner Namensnennung unter Angabe seiner  vollständigen, ladungsfähigen Adresse doch bitte gern hier bei den  Admins einfordern.

Dass du noch Anfang Dezember unter der *de-Domain bestellen konntest ist übrigens mit ein Verdienst der Denic in Frankfurt am Main. Deren  Chefsyndikus nimmt es nämlich billigend in Kauf, dass mit der Domain  betrogen wird. Die Denic sieht sich in keinster Weise dazu veranlasst,  entsprechende Hinweise einer bayerischen Behörde zur Gefahrenabwehr umzusetzen und lässt deshalb die später geprellten Kunden ins offene Messer laufen.


----------



## Hippo (2 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*

Die Seite ist immer noch offen.

@Susi - hast Du es mit der Begründung geschrieben?

Auszug aus der kookaboots-Seite

* Lieferfrist*_
            Ihre Stiefel werden innerhalb von 7-9 Werktagen an die angegebene Lieferadresse zugestellt._
_*
              Registrierte Sendungsverfolgung*
              Wir versenden unsere Ware, indem wir einen registrierten,   versicherten Service benutzen, um Schnelligkeit, Sicherheit und  Verlässlichkeit  sicherzustellen. Einen registrierten Service  anzubieten, bedeutet dass wir die  Lieferung Ihrer Stiefel nach  verfolgen können.

*
  Versicherter Versand*_ _
              Alle unsere Stiefel sind von Tür zu Tür vollständig   versichert, sofern es aus welchem Grund auch immer, Ihre Stiefel nicht   einwandfrei ankommen, werden wir Ihnen entweder Ersatz schicken, oder   vollständige Kostenerstattung gewährleisten.            _


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*



Hippo schrieb:


> Die Seite ist immer noch offen.


Natürlich! Ein ausländischer Domainregistrant für einen türkisch/asiatischen Domaininhaber. Die Denic ist die einzige Stelle, die den Zugang über die *de-Domain sperren könnte, was sie aber anscheinend nicht tut.



Hippo schrieb:


> kookaboots.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...7-9 Werktage aus Shanghai? :gruebel:


Hippo schrieb:


> kookaboots.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Über welchen Versanddienstleister soll dass denn passieren? Wer kann die Sendung verfolgen? Der Empfänger ja wohl i. d. R. nicht, oder?



Hippo schrieb:


> kookaboots.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Versichert bei wem, mit wem, über wen? Fragen, die nur der Absender beantworten kann, wenn er überhaupt was versendet.

Kookaboots.de wirbt auf seiner Website mit dem Logo von DHL. Bis vor kurzem stand dort noch das Logo der GdSK. Interessanter Weise war dort Kookadingsda nicht bekannt, genau so wenig, wie unter der angeblichen Münchener Anschrift bei der Regus.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*

hallo zusammen!
ich habe meine bestellung am 1.12.10 getätigt,natürlich auch dummer weise schön vorgezahlt.habe bis jetzt eine antwort bekommen von kookaboots in der es heisst, dass die lieferung sich verzögert wegen der momentanen wetterlage.tja,wers glaubt. nun warte ich schon über nen monat auf meine stiefel und ich denke sie werden nie bei mir ankommen und das geld auch nie wiedersehen.dumm gelaufen würde ich mal sagen.hinterher is man ja immer schlauer.also wenn jemand weiss wie oder was man da machen kann oder angehen kann.... wäre ich sehr dankbar

lg


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> also wenn jemand weiss wie oder was man da machen kann oder angehen kann.... wäre ich sehr dankbar





Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> ...eine Strafanzeige gegen "unbekannt"  wegen Warenbetrug, bei der StA München I (_*Referat 261*_).


Geht auch schriftlich, mit Erklärung des Sachverhaltes und Vorlage aller Unterlagen (Überweisungsnachweis, Bestellbestätigung, eMailverkehr). Ganz wichtig - das Referat 261 angeben, sonst verpufft das evtl.


----------



## Unregistriert 2 (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*

Ich bin auf den selben "Händler" auf einer anderen Seite die er betreibt reingefallen.
auf http://www.dentalcareshop-de.com betreibt er auch unseriöse Geschäfte. Ebenfalls kein Impressum und keine realen Kontaktdaten. Mails werden von einem "John" beantwortet. Wenn man sich einloggt um seinen Bestellstatus abzurufen, werden einem immer wieder andere Kontodaten angezeigt. 
In den AGBs fand ich dann den hinweis auf ein Unternehmen mit dem Namen Kooka Boots..und siehe da - scheint diesselbe Masche zu sein. Schade dass man solche Seiten nicht irgendwo auf einfache Art und Weise zur Überprüfung melden kann und dass diese Seiten noch existieren.
Ich habe übrigens mit Hilfe meiner Bank mein Geld zurück geholt, Glück gehabt!

Hoffe denen wird bald mal das Handwerk gelegt...

Kooka Boots hat übrigens ja auch zwei Adressen auf der Internetseite als Kontaktadressen angegeben. Ist schon mehr als merkwürdig..


----------



## Unregistriert 2 (8 Januar 2011)

*Dentalcareshop-de.com*

ACHTUNG! Diese Seite weist kein Impressum auf, es gibt keine Kontaktdaten ausser einer E-Mail Adresse und einer Adresse die wahrscheinlich gar nicht existiert (Briefkastenfirma).

Nach jedem einloggen wird einem andere Kontodaten angezeigt! Ich habe zum Glück das Geld über meine Bank zurückholen können!

Dieser Händler betreibt ancsheinend noch die Seite Kookaboots.de  - ebenfalls hier im Forum vorhanden!

Ich hoffe das dieser Beitrag auch über Suchmaschinen gefunden werden kann und somit vielleicht der ein oder andere noch rechtzeitig gewarnt ist.


----------



## Niclas (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: Dentalcareshop-de.com*



Unregistriert 2 schrieb:


> ACHTUNG! Diese Seite weist kein Impressum auf, es gibt keine Kontaktdaten ausser einer E-Mail Adresse und einer Adresse die wahrscheinlich gar nicht existiert (Briefkastenfirma).



Und die Registrierung verspricht ebenfalls nicht Gutes bzw gar nichts 


> Domain name: DENTALCARESHOP-DE.COM
> Administrative Contact:
> contactprivacy.com, [noparse][email protected][/noparse]
> 96 Mowat Ave
> Toronto, ON M6K 3M1


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*



Unregistriert 2 schrieb:


> Schade dass man solche Seiten nicht irgendwo auf einfache Art und Weise zur Überprüfung melden kann und dass diese Seiten noch existieren...


In einem Gespräch mit einem Beamten einer Strafverfolgungsbehörde wurde mir erklärt, dass sehr wohl schon versucht worden ist, den Zugang der *.de Domain bei der Denic aufheben zu lassen. Doch wie zuvor schon erklärt wurde, will die Denic entsprechenden Hinweisen nicht nachgeben und erlaubt den Stören ungehindert, dass sie die Domain für den Betrug missbrauchen können. Mir wurde übrigens auch erklärt, dass versucht wurde das Konto der Kookas zu beschlagnahmen. Da dort aber auch andere Zahlungen eingehen (womöglich die aus anderen Shops) war das ein Hinderungsgrund, dem ebenfalls nicht gefolgt werden konnte. :wall: Auch Strafverfolger haben anscheinend Respekt vor Schadenersatzforderungen der Halunken.

Aber wie du ja schon schreibst, gibt es einen anderen Shop. Macht man irgendwie einen dicht, dann ist das wie bei der Hydra, dann wachsen zwei neue nach!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Januar 2011)

Ah, man verwendet ein weiteres Konto:



			
				dentalcareshop-de.com schrieb:
			
		

> *Zahlungsinformationen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...und eine neue Anschrift, natürlich wieder bei der REGUS:





> *Adresse:*
> DentalCareShop-De.com
> Herriotstraße 1
> 60528   Frankfurt


----------



## Unregistriert 2 (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Ah, man verwendet ein weiteres Konto:
> 
> Wenn man dort rregistriert ist kann und bestellt hat, sieht man täglich ein neues Konto bzw. Kontoinhaber, wie z.B. HKS Tradenet, Hussein e.k., HKS Trading, usw...


----------



## UnregDG (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe dort auch im September Schuhe für meine Freundin bestellt, bin aber über die Denic, das Handelsregister aus UK und eBay schnell auf den Trichter gekommen, dass das Angebot nicht real sein kann. Interessanterweise hat mir "Wolfgang S." nach 1 Woche das Geld zurücküberwiesen - wohl weil die Seite noch jung war und nicht mit negativer Publicity starten wollte. Als ich bestellt habe, stand im Impressum noch ein Bürokomplex aus Berlin, unter eBay allerdings wieder der Herr Khalid H. mit einer Adresse aus Frankfurt + Telefonnummer. Screenshot liegt mir vor.

Gott sei Dank ist uns nichts passiert - ich hoffe, dass es bei den anderen auch noch glimpflich ausgeht (auch wenn die Chance niedrig ist)..

DG


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*



UnregDG schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe dort auch im September Schuhe für meine Freundin bestellt, bin aber über die Denic, das Handelsregister aus UK und eBay schnell auf den Trichter gekommen, dass das Angebot nicht real sein kann. Interessanterweise hat mir "Wolfgang S." nach 1 Woche das Geld zurücküberwiesen - wohl weil die Seite noch jung war und nicht mit negativer Publicity starten wollte. Als ich bestellt habe, stand im Impressum noch ein Bürokomplex aus Berlin, unter eBay allerdings wieder der Herr Khalid H. mit einer Adresse aus Frankfurt + Telefonnummer. Screenshot liegt mir vor.
> 
> ...



Kann nur sagen das es bei mir gut ausgegangen ist. Habe heute nach vier Wochen die Schuhe erhalten. Natürlich habe ich mit einer Strafanzeige gedroht. Vielleicht deswegen.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*

Auch ich bin dank Kooka Boots nun um 100 EUR ärmer. Bei mir sind die Schuhe zwar nach 6 Wochen angekommen, die Qualität ist aber lausig, tatsächlich: Made in China. Und diesen Qualitätseindruck vermitteln sie auch. Mit "Wolfgang Schmidt" habe ich per E-Mail vereinbart, dass ich die Schuhe gegen Erstattung zurückschicke. Natürlich wurde nichts erstattet, es wurden auch keine Mails mehr beantwortet. Ja, man ist schön blöd und hätte sich vorher besser informieren müssen. Ich hoffe aber, durch solche Veröffentlichungen können andere geschützt werden.


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> .... sind die Schuhe zwar nach 6 Wochen angekommen.


Stimmt! Entgegen erster Vermutungen kommen *in Einzelfällen* tatsächlich Schuhe an. Auf dem Karton ist sogar das Logo von Kooka Boots.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Made in China.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> die Schuhe gegen Erstattung  zurückschicke


Wohin hast du sie zurück geschickt? Einige erklären, dass die Sendungen aus England kommen andere haben sie direkt aus Shanghai.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*

Ich habe die Schuhe nach Großbritannien zurückgeschickt, an diese Adresse:
Kooka Boots
434 Staines Road,
Hounslow, Middlesex,
England, United Kingdom.
TW4 5AB
Von dort waren sie auch gekommen.


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kooka Boots
> 434 Staines Road,
> Hounslow, Middlesex,
> England, United Kingdom.
> TW4 5AB


Mit Retoureschein, unfrei oder auf eigene Veranlassung? Wenn letzters, was hat das gekostet?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*

Auf eigene Veranlassung, über DHL, mit Sendungsverfolgung....nochmal 16 EUR weg....;o(. Ich wollte die Stiefel auf keinen Fall behalten und bin das Risiko eingegangen. 
Der Versand hatte den Absender aus Großbritannien übrigens 19 Pfund gekostet. Ich habe auf der Kooka Boots Seite gesehen, dass die Stiefel mittlerweile 139 EUR anstatt 99 EUR kosten. Die scheinen entweder gute Geschäfte zu machen oder nochmal richtig absahnen zu wollen.


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*

Du bist leider ein unregistrierter Gast hier. Wenn du dich anmelden würdest, könnte man auch per PN mit dir kommunizieren. Deine Angaben sind nämlich nicht uninteressant für eine Behörde aus Bayern. Den Kontakt würde ich gern herstellen.


----------



## geneva66 (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: kookaboots.de, Kooka Boots*

ich bin jetzt registriert...


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (11 Oktober 2011)

Und wieder einen Pilz gefunden: *uggbootsstiefel.com* mit leckerem Whois-Datensatz


----------

